# Pearson Home Moving, has anybody heard of them?



## adinanz

Has anybody used or heard of Pearson Home Moving?

thanks


----------



## topcat83

adinanz said:


> Has anybody used or heard of Pearson Home Moving?
> 
> thanks


No. Can't say I have. 

I see you're currently in Spain - are they a company who can move you from there to NZ?


----------



## adinanz

Pearson Home Moving is a UK based company and they seem to be the cheapest relocation company so far....just don't know how good... They quoted us 3800 euros for 16 cubic metres in a shared container, door to door service...
I am moving from Vienna, Austria.


----------



## Laura Buo

*IS a real company*



adinanz said:


> Pearson Home Moving is a UK based company and they seem to be the cheapest relocation company so far....just don't know how good... They quoted us 3800 euros for 16 cubic metres in a shared container, door to door service...
> I am moving from Vienna, Austria.


Did you used this company ??? they quote me for a moving job from Italy to Canada but I will like to know if it is a real company............

Laura Buo


----------



## Laura Buo

Is anybody can tell me about this company Pearson I will appreciated very much , I need to hire them for my moving into Canada

Thanks


----------



## kittenkat

*Did you use Pearson?*



adinanz said:


> Pearson Home Moving is a UK based company and they seem to be the cheapest relocation company so far....just don't know how good... They quoted us 3800 euros for 16 cubic metres in a shared container, door to door service...
> I am moving from Vienna, Austria.


Hi, Did you end up using Pearson for your move? I also have a very low quote from them, but I'm not sure whether they're good or even legitimate. 

Any help would be great,
kitty


----------



## rollerbahn

*Updates to pearsons*

Hello,

So has anyone chosen to use Pearsons? The company looks legitimate, and its actually part of a larger company called UTS or something. I have received a good quote from them as well, have found some good reviews online, but would still like to hear from someone who has used them. Have any of you decided to go with them for your move? 
thanks!


----------

